# 6g newbie tank



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Just getting started!

This is going to pale in comparison with all the wonderful tanks in this thread, but here is my 6g. 2 java ferns and one other plant (on the left) - don't remember the name.
In there are 5 small ember tetras and Sir Shrimpsalot (one small amano shrimp), hiding in one of the nooks of the driftwood.
If all goes well down the road I would like to add either a betta or another solitary fish.

Feels like it's missing something... 
Any suggestions?


----------



## cerealkiller (Feb 23, 2014)

Just a thought, perhaps get one of those medium sized rock and use it to lift one side of the wood up so it's tilted and create a cover space under it. Bury the other side of the wood into the substrate (like pretty much touches the bare glass bottom) so it looks natural.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

ya a rock to prop up the wood could be nice, to create a cave type structure, i think it looks nice, it'll look even better when the plants grow out


----------



## cerealkiller (Feb 23, 2014)

Yah, since your tank has smaller base size, I would keep it simple. Perhaps 1 more small plant like the 2 you already have ?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

It could use a background. Either a solid color like blue, black or white or one with plants or rocks on it. That usually makes a big differece


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I personally love blacking out the black wall. It makes everything pop out more. I have done everything from paint, tint or use constructor paper


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Pop up the wood with a rock is a good idea. You can then see your tetra swim through this tunnel that you have created.
I like half moon tail betta myself in a tank with this footprint.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!
I've been wanting to put a rock in there, and I like the idea of propping the wood up. I'll see what I can find!

Also - I bought some black cardboard to make a background, haven't gotten around to cutting it up to size though.

And the betta... As soon as the tank is cycled!  I can't wait. )


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok, wait, I'm having second thoughts.
Add a betta, or a few cool shrimps instead?

These decisions are too hard! haha
Will get getting a rock this weekend, though.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Shrimps will crawl and eat in the front and they look pretty cool. They dont produce hardly any bioload and they will work hard to keep your tank clean for you.
If it was my tank, and I already have tetra in the tank I will just add some shrimps.
If I have no tetra I will get a beautiful betta.
Just my opinion.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your opinion, Fish rookie!
Right now I'm leaning towards shrimps (maybe a few different ones) but I tend to change my mind a lot. 
Roughly how many do you think I could fit in with my current occupants (5 tetras, 1 amano)?
2-3 more?

[Edited: clicked submit before I was finished typing!]


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I am sorry I do not know much about shrimps. But I am sure you can find the help you are looking for from some other members here.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Of course! I should have posted my question under the appropriate thread. My bad, and thanks for the reply anyway!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Followed the suggestion of leaning the log on a rock.
New look for the tank:









Can't get my java ferns to sit on the log so for now they are just sitting there but as soon as I get some thread I'll tie them on.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

In the end I couldn't add fish or shrimp - I got my water tested at the LFS and while ammonia, nitrites and nitrates look ok my pH is 8.2! Yikes! I'm pretty lucky all tank occupants are still alive.
Apparently this can happen towards the end of the cycle and the best thing to do is wait it out and up the frequency of my water changes in the meantime, so I'm doing that.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

UnderseaGal said:


> Followed the suggestion of leaning the log on a rock.
> New look for the tank:
> 
> View attachment 49017
> ...


fishing line works better IME. Thread breaks down over time rather quicky.

Your tank is coming along nicely. Add more cycle or stability to speed up the cycling process. Also you may want to bring in a sample of your tap water for them to test. I know in my area of Langley the tap water for some people is very high as well. I test a lot of peoples water at my work and Im amazed at how high it is. Its good to know what your tap water Ph/KH/GH is


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words and the tip about fishing line, jbyoung00008 - makes sense, will do that instead.
And good idea re: bringing a sample of tap water - will do. I'm going back next Monday to follow-up so I'll make sure to bring both samples.
The guy I spoke with at the store seem to be aware that slightly alkaline water is a problem in Vancouver at the moment.

Everyone is still alive for now. Shrimpy gave me quite a scare last night because he was super still for a very long time and looked all wonky, but turns out he was molting (again!) and he seems well this morning.

Phew.


----------

